# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ervaring neurostimulator

## LiaMonty

Hallo mijn naam is Lia en ik heb op 1 september 2014 een neurostimulator gekregen. Ik heb hiervoor 2 herniaoperaties gehad en al 10 jaar pijnbestrijding via pijnblokkades. Dit hielp meestal een maand of 2 of 3 en dan kwam de pijn in alle hevigheid terug. Gaat dan voornamelijk over uitstralingspijn in benen en heupen. Aan pijn in mijn rug is niets meer te doen is mij verteld. Ik heb 3 nieuwe tussenwervels nodig, L4, L5 en L6. Dit kan helaas niet, i.v.m. verschuiven waardoor je een dwarslaesie op zou kunnen lopen. Heb ook 3 beginnende hernia's bij mijn schouders en 1 in mijn nek. Dus vastzetten onderin mijn rug is ook geen optie. Na 10 jaar pijnblokkades hielpen deze niet meer. Vandaar een neurostimulator. Na de proefplaatsing was de pijn in mijn benen voor 40% afgenomen en geen pijn in mijn heupen meer. Ik was dolgelukkig. Na 10 jaar kon ik een hele nacht doorslapen, weliswaar met medicijnen, maar er ging een wereld voor mij open. Na een week kreeg ik de definitieve plaatsing. 4 dagen erna kwam de pijn in mijn heupen in alle hevigheid terug. De teleurstelling is groot. Inmiddels heb ik al weer een pijnblokkade in alle twee mijn heupen gehad. Welke niet hebben geholpen. Ik slaap 3 uur op een nacht nadat ik 20mg oxicodon, 1000mg paracetamol, 600mg Gabapentine en 15mg Rivotril heb ingenomen! Neem dan vaak nog een paracetamol in en 300 Gabapentine. Slaap dan nog 2,5 uur. Hebben meer mensen deze ervaring? Ik dacht dat ik misschien kon minderen met de medicijnen, maar dat zit er niet in. ook omdat de pijn in mijn rug niet minder is geworden. (dit hadden ze wel van te voren gezegd) Er is volgens de arts een tijdelijke pijnvermindering in de heupen geweest. Dit zie je wel vaker. Waarschijnlijk zijn mijn slijmbeurzen of mijn botvlies iedere keer ontstoken. Het enige is dus pinvermindering in mijn benen met ongeveer 40%. Daar ben ik blij mee, maar ik had meer verwacht. Heeft iemand ook dergelijke ervaringen? O ja, mijn kastje is in mijn bil geplaatst, alleen te hoog. Zit dus op mijn broekriem! Veel last van. Dit gaan ze dan een 4cm naar beneden verplaatsen. Meer kunnen ze niet doen.

----------

